# J'aurais regardé autour de moi



## bipster

Hola,

¿Me podéis ayudar con la expresión "parler autour de vous"?

"Si ce service vous a plu, merci d'en parler autour de vous"


Gracias


----------



## sibhor

Hola!
Significa "difundir la informacion del servicio a sus relaciones, a sus familiares"

Sibhor


----------



## bipster

sibhor said:


> Hola!
> Significa "difundir la informacion del servicio a sus relaciones, a sus familiares"
> 
> Sibhor



Ah, es "correr la voz", ¿no?


----------



## sibhor

Si, pienso que es este sentido.
Es para hacer conocer el servicio a mucha gente. Y pues que se desarrolle.
Espero que veas lo que quiero decir...
Sibhor


----------



## clem_63

Bonjour !
Comment pourrait se traduire : "J'aurais regardé autour de moi."

--> "Habria mirado en torno de yo" ?

BizZ`

_--CléM--_


----------



## Ardiel

- Habría mirado a mi alrededor


----------



## RZT

Estoy de acuerdo con Ardiel (por si querías una confirmación).


----------



## clem_63

Merci beaucoup =)


----------



## yserien

Ampliación.
YO = JE (Lo mismo que en francés, sólo en los verbos)
MI = moi.
MI =ma, mon.


----------



## RZT

Una puntualización: el MÍ que equivale a MOI se escribe con acento. Por ejemplo:

Me lo dijo a mí; en torno a mí, etc.

PERO: a mi alrededor (porque en este caso es un posesivo).

¡Saludos!


----------



## clem_63

Merci pour tout !!

_--CléM--_


----------



## yserien

Gracias RZT, mil veces aprendida, mil veces olvidada.


----------



## arthuro01

Bonjour. voilà encore une fois une tournure de phrase qui m'ennuie.
Est-ce que je peux traduire " il est 6heures du matin, je suis debout devant un mur blanc et le monde s'écroule autour de moi " par:
" Son las seis, estoy levantado delante de una pared blanca y el mundo se derrumba en torno de mi "? La fin me pause particulierement probleme avec  le " autour de moi" . 
Bonne journée
Arthur


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

Puedes decir también: _...a mi alrededor._ 
(Quizá suena mejor.)


----------



## arthuro01

merci merci


----------



## El duende

Bonjour, 
Que penses-tu de:
"Son las 6, estoy de pie frente a una pared blanca y el mundo se derrumba a mi alrededor."


----------



## arthuro01

Oui ca me parait encore plus adéquat avec mon histoire   "estoy de pie " signifie aussi que je suis debout c'est ça?
merci


----------



## El duende

oui c'est bien ça. 
Estar de pie = être debout


----------



## arthuro01

ok alors merci pour ton aide!


----------

